# Pinne oder Steuerstand?



## Sola (21. November 2012)

Hallo, ich überlege grad ob es Sinn macht mir einen Motor Mit Fernlenkung zu kaufen oder ob einer mit Pinne ausreicht?

Was meint ihr ?
Boot ist ein Linder Sportsmann 400.
Fahrgebiet ist der Strelasund und Peenestrom .

Achso , der motor soll 15 ps haben .


----------



## Bodensee89 (21. November 2012)

*AW: Pinne oder Steuerstand?*

laut diversen internetseiten darf man bei dem boot nur bis 10 PS und pinne. 

bei fernsteuerung bis 20 PS.

ob das stimmt keine ahnung.


----------



## Sola (21. November 2012)

*AW: Pinne oder Steuerstand?*

Stimmt. Das hatte ich auch gelesen . Ich kann mir das aber auch nicht erklären.


----------



## Don-Machmut (21. November 2012)

*AW: Pinne oder Steuerstand?*

ich würde nen 10 ps mit pinne nehmen am 400 model das reicht völlig aus glaube ich auserdem bekommste den 10 ps noch   alleine bewegt  #h


----------



## Waldemar (21. November 2012)

*AW: Pinne oder Steuerstand?*

hallo sola, bei meinem 4,30m aluboot hab ich mich für pinne entschieden.
die gründe waren:
mein boot sollte so leicht wie möglich sein
son steuerstand braucht platz
den motor kann ich beim transport abnehmen
u. preislich läuft der ball auch etwas flacher.
wenn ich mal allein fahre hab ich ne pinnenverlängerung. dann stimmt die gewichtsverteilung auch wieder.
für einen steuerstand giebt es bestimmt auch argumente.
letztlich mußt du dir die frage selbst beantworten.
vielleicht konnte ich dir bei deiner wahl trotzdem etwas behilflich sein.


----------



## Sola (21. November 2012)

*AW: Pinne oder Steuerstand?*

wie meinst das jetzt mit alleine bewegt?

und meinst wirklich das ein 10 ps reicht ? 

Falls mann doch mal auf dorsch raus fahren will , sind da nicht 15  besser?


----------



## Waldemar (21. November 2012)

*AW: Pinne oder Steuerstand?*

na klar sind 15ps besser als 10ps. aber ob du zum dorscheln mit 28 o. 32 kmh fährst, machts dann wohl auch nicht. schau dir doch mal die gewichte der motoren an, dann weißt du was der don meint.
der leichteste pinnenmotor der 10ps-klasse ist der tohatsu mit ca. 33 kg.


----------



## Sola (21. November 2012)

*AW: Pinne oder Steuerstand?*

Also meint ihr das es keinen großen Unterschied macht ob da nun 10 oder 15 hinten dran hängen?


----------



## Sola (21. November 2012)

*AW: Pinne oder Steuerstand?*

Gut der von Tohatzu kosted 2440 € als langschaft , mit e- Start.

Ist ja schon ein argument.


----------



## Waldemar (21. November 2012)

*AW: Pinne oder Steuerstand?*

will mal so sagen.
wenn du dich für einen steuerstand entscheidest u. den motor fest installierst, u. der preisunterschied keine rolle spielt, dann nimm den 15'ner, wenns das boot hergiebt. wenn du nen seeschein hast, dann motorisiere dein boot maximal. spielt ja auch der spaßfaktor ne rolle.


----------



## Sola (21. November 2012)

*AW: Pinne oder Steuerstand?*

Was hast du denn für ein Boot , Waldemar?
Weil  da steht Blechbootangler?


----------



## Waldemar (21. November 2012)

*AW: Pinne oder Steuerstand?*

ich hab ein marine 15f. leergewicht 79kg.
4,30m lang u. 1,55m breit. kattegorie c.
gleitet phantastisch u. peitscht bei wellen kein wasser auf. 
man bleit trocken bei wellengang.
http://www.boat24.com/de/Motorboote/Marine/Marine+15F+-+Aluboot/detail/12502/

ich binn voll zufrieden damit.


----------



## Don-Machmut (21. November 2012)

*AW: Pinne oder Steuerstand?*

Also meint ihr das es keinen großen Unterschied macht ob da nun 10 oder 15 hinten dran hängen?

ich meinte den unterschied im gewicht ein tohatsu zb MFS 9,8 hatt 35kg und der MFS 15 wiegt schon 52kg in der leichtesten ausführung den schleppt man nicht mehr so einfach immer umher das meinte ich #h#h der lindner sp 400 geht schon gut ab mit 10 ps ansonsten schau dich mall um ob nen 2 ibis bekommst da kanste nen 15 ps ranhängen und da haste den nen spass flitzer |kopfkrat


----------



## ro-jog-rr (21. November 2012)

*AW: Pinne oder Steuerstand?*

Guten abend,

was sind eurer Meinung nach die Vorteile von einem Steuerstand im Angelboot?

LG


----------



## HD4ever (21. November 2012)

*AW: Pinne oder Steuerstand?*



Sola schrieb:


> Also meint ihr das es keinen großen Unterschied macht ob da nun 10 oder 15 hinten dran hängen?




klar macht das nen Unterschied !!!
sicher ist es egal ob du mit 28 oder 36 Km/h übers Wasser fährts....aber wenn du den größeren mit 2/3-Gas fährst ist das wirtschaftlicher als nen kleineren immer mit Vollgas 
ich finde Steuerstand immer besser - da gibts auch kleinere oder ggf selbstbau - allerdings mit Pinne und ggf Pinnenverlängerung ist sicher billiger und einfacher


----------



## Sola (22. November 2012)

*AW: Pinne oder Steuerstand?*



Don-Machmut schrieb:


> Also meint ihr das es keinen großen Unterschied macht ob da nun 10 oder 15 hinten dran hängen?
> 
> ich meinte den unterschied im gewicht ein tohatsu zb MFS 9,8 hatt 35kg und der MFS 15 wiegt schon 52kg in der leichtesten ausführung den schleppt man nicht mehr so einfach immer umher das meinte ich #h#h der lindner sp 400 geht schon gut ab mit 10 ps ansonsten schau dich mall um ob nen 2 ibis bekommst da kanste nen 15 ps ranhängen und da haste den nen spass flitzer |kopfkrat





Also ich werde mir auf keinen fall einen Ibis 2 kaufen, habe ja grad erst das Linder gekauft für 3100€ neupreis
#h


----------



## Knurrhahn (22. November 2012)

*AW: Pinne oder Steuerstand?*

welches Linder hast du dir denn gekauft?


----------



## Bodensee89 (22. November 2012)

*AW: Pinne oder Steuerstand?*

laut 1. beitrag ein sportsman 400.


----------



## Sola (22. November 2012)

*AW: Pinne oder Steuerstand?*



Bodensee89 schrieb:


> laut 1. beitrag ein sportsman 400.



Richtig!!:m


----------



## Don-Machmut (22. November 2012)

*AW: Pinne oder Steuerstand?*

achso das hab ich ja nicht gewust sry #d

na den 15 ps mit pinne und gut ist |muahah:


----------



## dennisG (29. November 2012)

*AW: Pinne oder Steuerstand?*

Wenn du viel in kleinen Gewässern oder Flüssen schleppen willst nim die Pinne für Fahrspass und längere fahrten zu den Dorschgründen Kauf dir bloß einen mit ner Verteuerung und Lenkrad!!!


----------



## Axtwerfer (29. November 2012)

*AW: Pinne oder Steuerstand?*

Ich hatte auf meinem 4,30 m offenen Boot zuerst einen Steuerstand, mir hat dieser allerdings zuviel Platz gekostet, so dass ich wieder auf Pinnensteuerung umgestiegen bin. Jetzt hab ich Platz und Platz brauchst Du bei einem 4, 30 Boot und zwar jeden Zentimeter ! Ich muss allerdings dazu sagen, dass ich das Boot auch zum Rudern auf dem See gebrauche 
( nicht nur Ostsee) und mich der Steuerstand beim durchziehen der Riemen behindert hatte. Trotzdem würde ich mich  bei einer Bootsgröße bis 4,30 m wegen dem Platzangebot  für die Pinne entscheiden.|rolleyes


----------



## Der Hille (29. November 2012)

*AW: Pinne oder Steuerstand?*

Ich fahre das Quicksilver 450 SF. 4,50x1,70m. Habe da nen 9.9f Mercury 4t drauf. Erst mit Pinne jetzt mit Hydrauliklenkung und Ferngas am kleinen portablen Steuerstand. Bei weiten Fahrten geht einem die Pinne schon auf den Sack und besonders auf die Schulter. Wenn es kälter wird und du schleppen willst wird es noch schlimmer.

Den Motor kann man alleine tragen und der Steuerstand ist auch abnehmbar. Ist jetzt nicht das Problem ihn zu tragen. Der 15er hat zwar mehr Bums aber dafür hebst du ihn nicht mehr alleine vom Boot, wenn es auf dem Trailer steht. 

Mit dem 9.9er kommt das Boot ins gleiten und das reicht aus. Mann braucht kein Vollgas geben. 

Das Boot ist aber auch zum Bass Boat umgebaut mit  Casting Deck vorn und Hinten. Da es nur noch 2 Sitze hat stört der Steuerstand in der Mitte vom Boot nicht.


----------



## Sola (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Pinne oder Steuerstand?*

Ich habe jetzt einen Steuerstand gebaut und bin auch ganz zu frieden damit.
Der Motor ist zwar mit Pinne (ich habe meinen alten getauscht gegen den Yamaha und der war halt mit Pinne ) , soll aber irgendwann noch gegeen ein Suzuki df 15 mit Fernschaltung getauscht werden .


----------

